# Performance improved DRAMATICALLY with ONE change to the video card !!!



## Grusum (Apr 23, 2015)

After upgrading to the new LR6 I was expecting it to be far faster as everyone had been commenting but was greatly disappointed when I found it was not.

If your video card has a HD HDMI audio output and YOU ARE USING IT — you are shooting yourself in the foot. -- go to control panel and disable it, immediately.

My motherboard had an unused optical audio output which I enabled and set as default rather than the Nvidia HD HDMI output on the video card. If your motherboard does not have the optical output then use the standard analog output from the sound card IF you do any photo processing at all.

WHAT AN AMAZING DIFFERENCE IN PERFORMANCE TURNING OFF THE HD HDMI AUDIO PORTION OF MY VIDEO CARD WAS !!!! 

All is well in my world, NOW !!! :nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  This might be a welcome discovery for Windows users


----------



## lightroomer (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi,

maybe this is worth an extra thread but as soon as I activate GPU acceleration LR is very laggy. Note that I use an SSD and a very fast i7 4770k which runs with 3.9 GHz and if I deactivate GPU acceleration I have no lags at all. With lags I mean following:

If I draw with the copy brush the drawn white line of the brush is very laggy. This is not with deactivated GPU acceleration. 

Why do I want the GPU acceleartion if I have no lags? My hope was that in full screen (which is entered with shortcut "f") my 24 MP RAW files are shown much faster. But this is also not the case with GPU acceleration. 

My Graphics card is an ATI 5570, the drivers are the newest. I tried to deactivate the HDMI Audio out temporarily (although I need it) but the lags are not gone. Can you tell me, where did you deactivate it in the control panel? I attached a screenshot and I have several possibilities. Did you do a restart after deactivating it? Nevertheless, in my opinion, Adobe has to fix that problem. I am very disappointed since it was a promoted my marketing.

Here is the link to the screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5gnmwzwwslxeibm/HDMI Audio.JPG?dl=0


----------



## lightroomer (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi again,

OK, I have to correct myself. I double checked the driver version and there was a newer version on the ATI's website. I installed it and it is now much faster. I would say it is at least as fast as with deactivated GPU acceleration.


----------



## Grusum (Apr 23, 2015)

There is some lag with "Use Graphics Processor" turned on; however, not nearly as much as before I disabled the HD Audio Driver over HDMI that WAS IN USE. 

I would never have thought turning "Use Graphics Processor" off would have been wise. However, after turning OFF "Use Graphics Processor"; there is virtually NO LAG whatsoever. 

Perhaps my computer/memory infrastructure is so far faster than my EVGA GeForce GT740 video card with 2GB of DDR5 memory that it works better without using the GPU ???

I'm confused and puzzled but there is one thing of which I'm certain — I will use LR6 with "Use Graphics Processor" turned OFF.

My computer is an AMD FX 8350 8 core 4 GHz CPU which is overclocked with 16 GB of DDR3 2400MHz memory and my video card is an EVGA GeForce GT740 with 2GB of DDR5 memory onboard. My OS, LR6 & PS CC 2015 are installed on an SSD along with the LR6 catalog and I have a second SSD for my caches.


----------



## Leadfoot (Apr 24, 2015)

New poster here, hope to contribute.

I have a mid 2010 MacPro, 6 core, 3.3Ghz, standard (at the time) ATI HD 5770 with 1Gb video ram, running Mavericks.

LR 6 rocks.

Export 600 photos, 2-3x faster than LR5, and instead of using just 3 cores, LR6 uses ALL the cores/threads, like it should have done years ago.  In Develop, the sliders are glued to the screen - no lag, at all, for any of the sliders.  If I disable the graphics card (LR->preferences->performance), it's back to LR5, very laggy.  All plug-ins, etc, seem to work fine.  I haven't done much with imports or preview generation, so don't know if there are any improvements.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 24, 2015)

Leadfoot said:


> New poster here, hope to contribute.
> 
> I haven't done much with imports or preview generation, so don't know if there are any improvements.



Hi, welcome to the forum.

Glad to hear you're enjoying using LR6! Regarding import, yes some changes have been made which apparently speed up the copying of data from card to hard drive on a Mac, to "match Finder speeds". I haven't verified! There's also a significant change for those who use "Copy as DNG" on both platforms, i.e. the DNG conversion part is delayed until the images have been copied from the card. Not sure how effective that is, I think they may need to look at that.


----------



## camner (Jun 14, 2015)

Leadfoot said:


> New poster here, hope to contribute.
> 
> I have a mid 2010 MacPro, 6 core, 3.3Ghz, standard (at the time) ATI HD 5770 with 1Gb video ram, running Mavericks.
> 
> ...



I have a mid 2010 Mac Pro also, but only 4 cores and 2.8GHz, same video card.  Graphics card enabled doesn't work for me at all...very laggy.  I turn off the graphics card, things get much better, but only slightly better than LR5


----------



## Digital Finger (Jun 15, 2015)

Im just curious- why does it offer the option to enable graphics processor if it causes these problems?

EDIT: just read Eric Chan's post on Adobe and see it's really only for Dev module and high res screens .


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 15, 2015)

The thing is it's not supposed to cause these other problems, it's just that some users are experiencing odd performance issues which seem to be resolved by disabling the GPU option. For sure, problems have been identified with some specific cards, which have now been classed as "unsupported", and there's another issue with some AMD cards on Windows systems. Other problems have been cleared by the user updating their card drivers. 

Both my Mac and Windows system seem fine, no noticeable problems that I can detect (though on my old Windows system I had to update my graphics card first to something a little more modern!). 

But in terms of performance boost, I can't say that I see anything significant at this stage. Dev sliders may be a little bit smoother, and having more images cached in Develop might be a slight benefit if you typically move back and forth between images, but nothing startling at this stage. But I expect/hope to see this feature expand into other areas of Lightroom.


----------



## popgun68 (Nov 20, 2015)

*Holy Frigging Smoke!!!!*

You, my freind, deserve a medal.  I truly hope Adobe incorporates this into their manual.  It is like Day and Night!!!!!


Thank you, kind sir!!!

Popgun68




Grusum said:


> After upgrading to the new LR6 I was expecting it to be far faster as everyone had been commenting but was greatly disappointed when I found it was not.
> 
> If your video card has a HD HDMI audio output and YOU ARE USING IT — you are shooting yourself in the foot. -- go to control panel and disable it, immediately.
> 
> ...


----------

